# WES Standard Mail Not Received



## ganjedi (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi Folks

My WES was evaluated on 14 July 2015 and they dispatched the evaluation certificate on the same day by standard mail.

Its November now and I still have not received the mail in India. 

It was a standard mail and when I send requests to WES they said it cannot be tracked. 

I also checked in the nearest post office if they received but no luck.

Do I have to apply for a duplicate copy and pay $204 again?

Could someone please share their experience with similar issue? Kindly assist as I am not sure what to do next.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Have you contacted WES to see what they want you to do in this situation?

They would be the most helpful resource for you in this regard, as they're the ones who would be re-issuing the certificate and who would be re-dispatching it to you.


----------



## ganjedi (Mar 23, 2013)

Thank you WestCoastCanafdianGirl. I did not call them. I just sent them emails regarding this issue. I will try calling them today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amkun (Feb 13, 2016)

Hi ganjedi,

Just curious to know if you sent them SSC and HSC attested copies. I am getting conflicting information regarding the same.

Thanks
amkun


----------



## ganjedi (Mar 23, 2013)

amkun said:


> Hi ganjedi,
> 
> Just curious to know if you sent them SSC and HSC attested copies. I am getting conflicting information regarding the same.
> 
> ...


Hi 

Its better to send them all marks sheets with the transcripts. Its just extra 2 sheets.


----------



## vishal7 (Nov 13, 2015)

ganjedi said:


> Hi
> 
> Its better to send them all marks sheets with the transcripts. Its just extra 2 sheets.


I was just informed by one of the forum mates that we do not need to send SSC and HSC marksheets and/or transcripts. He has successfully completed his evaluation and sent only university transcripts and relevant related asked documents.

I too was confused in this matter as my school board would take a lot of time for the academic transcripts but now I would do the same as a successful applicant has recently done.

Regards


----------



## satyabysani (Feb 12, 2016)

ganjedi said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> My WES was evaluated on 14 July 2015 and they dispatched the evaluation certificate on the same day by standard mail.
> 
> ...


I think you have chosen the option of ordinary post rather than courier that is the reason may be for the delay... I didnot find any difference between the e-mail copy and the original copy both look the same...

The entire canada process is thru online...so no hard copy required...Dont stop the process... evaluation number is just enough for the process...


----------

